# Uninstalleed app pop-up.



## Sa Spade (Jan 11, 2012)

Hllo,

I got a used Ipad 1, (IOS5.1) a while ago and installed a few apps,
the only problem I have is an application called "Fake Location".

It was useless so I uninstalled it, thoug now when I boot my Ipad, I get a pop-up saying that this app has expired and I need to buy or cancel.

I tried installing and uninstalling again,
No luck.

Because I uninstalled it, theicon is not on the Ipad, meaning I have no idea what to do.
Any tips?


----------

